# Bluetooth problems on Dell Latitude E4300



## Chloberxox (Sep 19, 2011)

I cannot seem to successfully work Bluetooth on my E4300. I've tried countless drivers and various troubleshooting processes and still no luck.
The Bluetooth capability is there, I know, and the light on the keyboard toggles on and off with the hard wifi switch. I've searched online for hours and found nothing that has helped so far... Other than learning that it might be a problem with Windows 7 and its infamous driver issues.
And advice?
Thank youu!!
:wink:


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Chloberxox and Welcome to TSF,

What exact issue are you having with the bluetooth device?
Are you unable to pair devices? or is the device marked with an error in the device management?

Please get back to us with a proper problem description, detailing exactly when and where the issue is, as otherwise we're unable to assist you.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

I wasn't aware Windows 7 had any "infamous driver issues", it certainly hasn't presented me with any. Indeed, Win7 has a far, far larger driver library than any previous version. After I installed Win7 I only had one driver missing (my scanner) and that was because it's 10 years old and Windows 7 doesn't support it.

I don't know where you downloaded drivers from, but the correct ones are available only from Dell's website. Go here and enter your Dell Service Tag (recommended method): Dell Drivers and Downloads

If you use the manual model selection method instead, you may be offered additional drivers which don't apply to your specific unit. The "Service Tag" method should avoid that happening since every service tag is unique.


----------

